# How can i make haptic feedback / vibration even stronger?



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

I was wondering if there is an app or any type of hack or something i can edit in the build.prop to make my haptic feedback / vibration even more powerful.

The kernel i am on which is cmplus by ch33kybutt over at XDA has the ability to alter levels, but the default level is already the max. Is there any way to go beyond this?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Kancerstick said:


> I was wondering if there is an app or any type of hack or something i can edit in the build.prop to make my haptic feedback / vibration even more powerful.
> 
> The kernel i am on which is cmplus by ch33kybutt over at XDA has the ability to alter levels, but the default level is already the max. Is there any way to go beyond this?


GLaDOS app/kernel has the ability to increase the vibration.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was gonna say. There is probably a script in the right place or something that could do this, but there are a couple of kernels that have it. Glados and I think morfic's trinity kernels have it in there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Lean kernel with lean tweaks also has this feature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Lean kernel with lean tweaks also has this feature.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're looking for more haptic feedback in just a keyboard, I've found that the Hacker's keyboard provides MUCH more haptic feedback then compared to the stock keyboard.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Kancerstick said:


> I was wondering if there is an app or any type of hack or something i can edit in the build.prop to make my haptic feedback / vibration even more powerful.
> 
> The kernel i am on which is cmplus by ch33kybutt over at XDA has the ability to alter levels, but the default level is already the max. Is there any way to go beyond this?


CM9plus default is not the max value

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.derkernel.tkt&feature=order_history

Morfic allows for vibration control in his app.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.derkernel.tkt&feature=order_history
> 
> Morfic allows for vibration control in his app.


Is there another way to increase the vibration on cm plus? I don't use Morphic's kernel and there's no option in Franco's app.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------

